# [SOLVED]Problem with Intel 82Q33 Express Integrated Graphics

## uraes

Here is my hardware:

```

# lspci | grep VGA

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82Q33 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

```

I have installed

* x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.1.1

* 2.6.27-gentoo-r8

* stable xorg

pieces from my xorg.conf :

```

...

Load "dbe"

Load "glx"

Load "dri"

...

Section "Device"

...

    Driver "intel"

    Option "DRI" "true"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Problem

When starting X (KDE or fluxbox...) everythings runs fine exept I know direct rendering is not enabled (KDE doesn't let me activate desktop effects). AND.. when running glxgears or glxinfo X crashes and in log file I find following short message

```

...

Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/X(xf86SignalHandler+0x88) [0x80e2618]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

(II) AIGLX: Suspending .... (probably it doesn't matter anymore, 8 lines information)

```

I tried also install unstable intel driver (2.6.1 with dependencies) but it freezes my desktop on the moment kdm starts showing picture.

Can anybody help, or does somebody have got same harware working?Last edited by uraes on Tue Feb 10, 2009 8:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Getting Intel video to work can be challenging. You need to make sure your kernel options are correct. Then you need to set up /etc/make.conf to include the line VIDEO_CARDS="intel" if it doesn't already exist. Then, you have to make sure your /etc/X11/xorg.conf options are correct. Then you cross your fingers and hope for the best.

With the arrival of xf86-video-intel-2.6.1 and mesa-7.3, you are now free to set up GEM support...but only if you use the proper ~arch packages. You will need the following unmasked:

```
libdrm-2.4.4

mesa-7.3

xorg-server-1.5.3-r1

xf86-video-intel-2.6.1
```

Once things are unmasked, enter this command: emerge libdrm && emerge mesa && emerge xorg-server && emerge $(qlist -IC x11-drivers). This installs the GEM packages in the proper order.

Technically speaking, you should be able to start X without /etc/X11/xorg.conf if things get set up properly. You won't have OpenGL right off the bat. You'll just get basic, functional X

Once you have that basic X support, then you need to read the man page (man intel). There you will find a list of options to add to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file that will improve performance greatly. For reference, I'll post my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file for the machine that's finally able to play a frickin' DVD without making me want to throw it through the window. Yay, GEM.

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   Option "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "v4l"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   DisplaySize     330   210   # mm

   Identifier   "LVDS"

   VertRefresh 60

   Option "ReducedBlanking" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"

   Option "DRI" "true"

   Option "TripleBuffer" "true"

   Option "AccelMethod" "exa"

   Option "PageFlip" "true"

   Option "XvMC" "true"

   Option "XVideo" "true"

   Option "XvPreferOverlay" "true"

   Option "LVDSFixedMode" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "LVDS"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

NOTES: 

1) Calling the monitor LVDS forces the driver to use the LCD display as the primary monitor. This is ideal for laptops.

2) evdev takes care of the mouse and keyboard; both of which are no longer even mentioned in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.

3) Winding up with a glxgears fps of sixty is good.

If you'd like me to check your kernel, your kernel .config as well as the results of lspci -n and cat /prco/cpuinfo, and your /etc/fstab file. I have a lot of experience setting up Intel video chips...LOTS!

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## uraes

I recompiled all my system (emerge -e world) without optimization and -fomit-frame-pointer (CFLAGS="-march=i686 -pipe" only) and got bit more inforation to Xorg.log (it is generated if KDE is running and glxgears is fired):

```

Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/X [0x8102c94]

1: /usr/bin/X(xf86SigHandler+0xa6) [0x8102c40]

2: [0xb7f49400]

3: /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so [0xa76876cc]

4: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so [0xb7bf5e86]

5: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so(DoMakeCurrent+0x2c4) [0xb7bb0607]

6: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so [0xb7bb005f]

7: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so [0xb7bb82ef]

8: /usr/bin/X [0x8193fbc]

9: /usr/bin/X(Dispatch+0x245) [0x808af0b]

10: /usr/bin/X(main+0x702) [0x8074a26]

11: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xdc) [0xb7c80fdc]

12: /usr/bin/X(FontFileCompleteXLFD+0x1f9) [0x8074261]

```

if it helps somehow to undestand what's going on.

I'm going now and try suggestions you gave pappy_mcfae.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Cool. Let me know how it works out.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## uraes

Okay now, little bit information what I have done and what's the situation.

I upgraded packages as you told, but it failed at first, as shown below in dmesg

```

[   68.737900] [drm:i915_getparam] *ERROR* Unknown parameter 5

[   68.922996] [drm:i915_initialize] *ERROR* can not ioremap virtual address for ring buffer

[  186.972710] mtrr: no MTRR for e0000000,10000000 found 

[  204.208353] [drm:i915_getparam] *ERROR* Unknown parameter 5 

[  204.404990] [drm:i915_initialize] *ERROR* can not ioremap virtual address for ring buffer

```

Here is messages from two "hangups" - first, when kdm is started in runlevel, then killed at 186 seconds and restarted.

from Xorg log I found line:

```

...

(EE) intel(0): I830 Dma Initialization Failed

...

```

Then, I upgraded my kernel to 2.6.28-gentoo-r1 and found from Xorg.0.log following :

```

...

(EE) config/hal: couldn't initialise context: (null) ((null))

...

```

surfing in google I got idea that it might be related to hald. I recompiled it, restarted it, killed remotely kdm (it turned out, that only X had freezed, remotely was computer fully accessible) and started kdm - and voila - it works (I can use desktop efects but glxgears shows only 301 (!!) frames in 5 seconds)! 

... but... 

current status is, that after restart it freezes again and I must kill kdm, restart hald and start kdm. I'm going now to test xorg.conf options and trying to figure out what to do with hald. It might be some problem in boot-scripts start order or smth.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Good luck on that. I don't envy anyone with a hal/dbus setup that's not right.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## uraes

ah, silly me. I needed to add hald also to default runlevel  :Embarassed:  Now going to test different xorg.conf options. I tried already "export INTEL_BATCH=1" .. it gave me ~1080 frames per 5 seconds instead of 300, but then desktop effects vanished. It all makes me think again and again "NVidia!!"

Thank you very much, pappy_mcfae!

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You're most welcome, and boy howdy, am I with you on that war cry; NVIDIA! It's nice to not have to type a bunch of arcane options to get stable video and watchable DVD's!

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

